# atn ots xlt



## coyoteobsessed (Dec 20, 2011)

Wondering if anyone has one and your thoughts. Would be using it as a spare or when someone goes and wants to watch. 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Chriss83 (Sep 18, 2021)

coyoteobsessed said:


> Wondering if anyone has one and your thoughts. Would be using it as a spare or when someone goes and wants to watch.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


I havent used one but have heard good things for the money. What's ur other veiwer and scope?


----------



## coyoteobsessed (Dec 20, 2011)

I have a atn nv for scope and a Infiray e3n but don’t want to spend that much again for a scanner. I like the night vision once I find the animal. Thermals nice in the thick stuff but I hunt a few spots I worry about dogs. Most the time I’m in fields.


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Chriss83 (Sep 18, 2021)

coyoteobsessed said:


> I have a atn nv for scope and a Infiray e3n but don’t want to spend that much again for a scanner. I like the night vision once I find the animal. Thermals nice in the thick stuff but I hunt a few spots I worry about dogs. Most the time I’m in fields.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


I'm same way. Viewer to spot and NV for scope. I have atn wraith love it so far with upgrade night snipe illuminater. What area are you in. This is my first year really being hooked and having my own stuff. Up to 18 since January. Would have been a lot more if not for some learning curves to tripod


----------



## Anita Dwink (Apr 14, 2004)

I used one all season to spot . Very pleased. Spotted oncoming yotes , rechargable battery lasted well beyond the nights hunt. No regrets . Black contrast with snow , white on bare land gave me the best results. Watched deer well out to 300 yards. Yotes to 200. Need to get a better call for next season.


----------



## wolverines (Jan 29, 2007)

Chriss83 said:


> I'm same way. Viewer to spot and NV for scope. I have atn wraith love it so far with upgrade night snipe illuminater.


I was the same (thermal scanner/NV scope) until I had a coyote charging in on a night with a little fog that rolled in and couldn't see it when I switched over to my NV scope. NV is superior of identification, but that was it for me. 

I personally would not invest in any "LT" version of thermal. I purchased a THOR LT when they came out and it was unacceptable to say the least. I would not recommend anything below a 384 core thermal for scanning or weapon scope. In reality, you should make the bulk of your investment on your scanner because you will be using it 99% of the time.

Just my .02


----------



## Chriss83 (Sep 18, 2021)

wolverines said:


> I was the same (thermal scanner/NV scope) until I had a coyote charging in on a night with a little fog that rolled in and couldn't see it when I switched over to my NV scope. NV is superior of identification, but that was it for me.
> 
> I personally would not invest in any "LT" version of thermal. I purchased a THOR LT when they came out and it was unacceptable to say the least. I would not recommend anything below a 384 core thermal for scanning or weapon scope. In reality, you should make the bulk of your investment on your scanner because you will be using it 99% of the time.
> 
> Just my .02


Yea I have a helion 2 for a viewer. I'll ha e a thermal on the gun next year but couldn't do both this year had to. BE one or the other.


----------



## Superhik (Jan 9, 2018)

I tried ATN NV scope but did not like "electronic" NV. I am referring to the fact they use display within the scope. It was too bright so when I took my eye off the scope, I could not see [email protected] I imagine thermal scope is the same? I want to try "real" NV googles, like military uses... with image intensifier tubes.


----------



## Chriss83 (Sep 18, 2021)

Every NV that has any kind of range that I have used at least does that. As well as thermal.


----------



## coyoteobsessed (Dec 20, 2011)

I turned down my brightness on my screen. Haven’t had an issue with the screen being to bright. Agree on the fog. Had an issue in the rain. Now I just pick the clear days. This would be a back up. If they can spot something 200 yards that’s fine with me to see what’s going on.


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------

